# emerge -uaDvN world machen, aber kde nicht updaten

## pieter_parker

habe

emerge --sync ; emerge -uaDvN world

gemacht

bei letzterem will er mir das kde von version 4.6.3 nach 4.6.5 updaten

das ist soweit ganz gut, nur will ich jetzt im moment kein 500 mb update vom gesamten kde machen, sondern spaeter irgendwann.

ich habe damals emerge -av kde-meta gemacht

was genau muss ich jetzt in welche der dateien in /etc/portage/ eintragen damit das kde 4.6.3 genau so bleibt wie es ist, aber die gesamten restlichen updates bei einem emerge -uaDvN world gemacht werden?!

----------

## Erdie

Ich würde sagen, es reicht wenn du die entsprechende Version von kde-meta maskierst. Einfach ausprobieren.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## mv

Es kommt auf die Portage-Version an. Vielleicht geht sogar (ungetestet) 

```
emerge -NaDu @world --exclude "kde-base/*"
```

Edit: Löschte "f" von den Optionen, was hier nichts zu suchen hatte..Last edited by mv on Sun Sep 04, 2011 7:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pieter_parker

sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.11 habe ich

und emerge -NaDuf @world --exclude "kde-base/*" funktioniert wunderbar, vielen dank mv!

----------

## 3PO

 *mv wrote:*   

> Es kommt auf die Portage-Version an. Vielleicht geht sogar (ungetestet) 
> 
> ```
> emerge -NaDuf @world --exclude "kde-base/*"
> ```
> ...

 

Hi, 

"NaDu" ist mir klar, aber weshalb "f"??

man emerge

```
[...]

       --fetchonly (-f)

              Instead of doing any package building, just perform fetches for all packages (fetch things from SRC_URI based upon USE setting).

.....
```

Sollte es nicht so lauten:?

```
emerge -avuDN @world --exclude "kde-base/*"
```

----------

## mv

 *3PO wrote:*   

> "NaDu" ist mir klar, aber weshalb "f"??

 

War ein Typo (ich benutze das so oft, um erstmal die Files zu holen, dass ich es hier ganz automatisch getippt hatte, ohne es zu bemerken).

Edit: Sinnvolle Default-Optionen wie -v habe ich aus dem selben Grund nicht getippt, weil ich die natürlich in meiner make.conf habe:  */etc/portage/make.conf wrote:*   

> EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose --nospinner \
> 
> --ask-enter-invalid --unordered-display \
> 
> --depclean-lib-check=n --with-bdeps=y \
> ...

 

----------

